# HS720 belt replacement



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone - 

Can anyone verify that the auger belt for the HS720 is the same as the belt for the HS520? The local shop where I bought my blower this fall is out of them. There's another place here that told me that the HS520 belt was the same. I haven't had the best experience customer experience with this shop in the past when trying to buy carb rebuild parts for a mower...so I want to be sure about this before heading back there. 

Thanks!

Bubba


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Bubba,

According to the parts list for both the HS720 and the HS520 part number for the belt is 22431-V10-013. It's part #3 under the Drive Pulley section.

http://peparts.honda.com/powerequip...001/DRIVE_PULLEY/HS720-AA/2414V100V104F0500AC

http://peparts.honda.com/powerequip...9999/DRIVE_PULLEY/HS520-A/2414V100V104F0500AA



When in doubt about part numbers, you can look up what you need on Honda's Power Equipment web site.

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

When you find the part number you need, you can take that to your dealer so he can order it, or order it yourself from any number of reputable parts suppliers. 

Here are two that I've dealt with in the past with good service and good prices.

Honda Parts
Plano Power Equipment Online Store - Honda Parts by Model Number

You can also locate other Honda dealers on Honda's web site as well.
Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow. One year and you're already replacing the belt? 
Bubba - What kind of use does your machine receive? Commercial or Residential?


----------



## bubba37 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up and parts resources!

I was really shocked this morning when the belt gave up. I'm in Chicago and we had around 4" of light, dry snow last night/early morning. We did have a big snow roll through a few weeks ago, but I don't think I cleared more than about 5" during each of my 4 trips out .

Purely LIGHT residential use...I don't even have a driveway. I wonder if the change in displacement/power from the 520 to the 720 on the same belt, has any implication?

Thanks again guys!

Bubba


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you think that the original belt was on too tight???


----------

